# Bleach Dip



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've read about doing bleach or peroxide dips on plants to rid them of algae and snails and other nasties and would like to do this for some of my plants. I'd like to move a few between tanks, and my shrimp tank has tons of snails and a little bit of algae. Also, when sending people plants, I'd rather not send them some uninvited guests.

What's a safe concentration? How long do I leave it in the dip? Any plants that can't handle this? I need to move some P. Stellatus and Stargrass and possibly a java fern.

Thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

1:10 dilution with water. So 9 parts H2O and 1 part bleach. Dip for ~30 seconds. Less for the feathery plants like wallichi. Then rinse them off in fresh water.

Instead of bleach you might try soaking your plants in a solution of potassium permanginate. You can soak them for ~2 hours I believe with no negative effects on plant health, but they will be free of parasites/snails/etc...

Maybe someone else knows where to get some from.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I use 1:20 concentration for 2 min. I belive the plants you say can be bleached. I had problems bleaching Vallisneria,Nymphea, Egeria so far.

I do not recomend bleaching but if you think you can maintain an algae free aquarium....


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I do 1:19 (bleach :water) 30 seconds dip,30 seconds rinse and one minute dechlor dip. I use the amount suggested to treat 10 gallons of water with the dechlor but only as much water to submerge the plant I am treating. So, it is super concentrated.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've used the same solution 1:19. But dipped for only 5-10 seconds and rinse under running water. The P. Stellatus, Stargrass and Java fern can handle this dip.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I followed the instructions on this site... http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantdipsbaths.htm


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Bleach dipping won't kill those plants, but my experience is that it can weaken them a bit - not those specific ones, but plants in general. And, shipping is also stressful for plants. So, isn't it a better idea for the receiver of the plants to do the dipping? At least that person can immediately get the plants into a healthy growing situation. That is my preference.


----------



## agmurf (Jul 9, 2006)

I like this dip much better  

2 large ripe avocados, peeled and pitted
16 ounces sour cream
2 tomatoes, cored, seeds removed, coarsely chopped
4 green onions, with green, coarsely chopped
4 teaspoons lemon juice
a few drops of hot pepper sauce, such as Tabasco


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

A 1:20 bleach solution for 30-45 seconds really did a number on my Water Sprite. Killed the snails but killed half the plant as well. 

Next time I'll try peroxide solutions or dilute the bleach even more.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

agmurf said:


> I like this dip much better
> 
> 2 large ripe avocados, peeled and pitted
> 16 ounces sour cream
> ...


How is this on Java Moss???


----------



## agmurf (Jul 9, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> How is this on Java Moss???


Probably better with chips


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Or fish...


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

> So, isn't it a better idea for the receiver of the plants to do the dipping?


Good point hoppy. For shipping I guess it's best to just recommend a bleach dip. But if they're just going to be put back into the aquarium it should be fine.

What about peroxide dips? Any recipes? Or potassium permanganate? Bleach just seems so severe.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

When I returned from vacation my tank was a mess. I bleached every plant in my tank in a 1:20 solution.(bleach to water) All my plants survived but the blyxa really died back. I only have little plants growing back out of the brown mess that used to be the plant. My anubias sit in it for 3 min and so do my java fern. All the others where a minute or less. I didnt kill any java fern and anubias where unnafected* by the dip. 

*except they might have slowed growth for a little while but whith anubias I cant see growth in a few days anyways.


----------

